# Obama gave a great speech tonite



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't care what your opinion of him is...

That speech was top notch. I'm sure it swayed alot of people over to his camp.

He's going to be extremely difficult to beat come November

:box:

Like Barack said... "This election is not about me... it's about you! It's about the change YOU want, the change YOU are looking for.."

For those who are tired of the same old Washington politics... 
that is who he appeals to....

Watch the spike in his ratings tonite... now that America has had a chance to listen to him speak.

He is a force to be reckoned with...


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

It's not even over yet. :huh:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> It's not even over yet. :huh:


Yep.. I'm sitting here watching it too...

Much of his speech was released early...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That idiot has been spoon feeding the sheeple koolaide for a while now. They would believe ANYTHING at this point.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

There is no denying that Barack can deliver an unbelievable speech, but can he deliver in the White House?
I don't understand the people crying, what was that all about? Are our lives in America that bad?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> There is no denying that Barack can deliver an unbelievable speech, but can he deliver in the White House?
> I don't understand the people crying, what was that all about? Are our lives in America that bad?


I think for alot of people in America he truly does represent hope and change from the status quo. There are a LOT of people who are completely fed up with Washington insider politics.

Barack represents someone who is not an insider. His speech about coming from nothing represents the same struggles they have gone thru. They can see themselves in him.

For those who could care less about the "Gun Issue", Obama is indeed the candidate that speaks to their needs.

They are crying for many reasons including, One, the people credentialed to watch this convention from inside the hall are, by definition, very emotionally invested in the campaign storyline. If they're delegates, they've literally fought and lobbied and speechified their way here, overcoming challenges by other political junkies in their home states and struggling to prove to the home-state powers-that-be that they are serious, serious Democrats. If they're not delegates but "honored guests" or "special guests," as the various other credentials say, then they have kissed some serious *** to get here. They wanted it bad. They're looking for a big, emotional moment.

Secondly, I think, broadly speaking, that there are two political types: The political type who is invested in policy and process, who recognizes that emotion is a necessary evil-something to be used for rallying support and building loyalty-but who at bottom believes that emotion is really only a means to a policy end, and kind of a waste of time otherwise. And then there's the political type who's been drawn into the process by intense personal identification with a candidate, the type who in some cases merges his or her own identity with that candidate (or maybe several candidates) and who rises and falls emotionally depending on what the candidate is doing or saying.

Of course these two types often overlap, to varying degrees, in the same person. But broadly speaking, that's the major distinction I've seen as I've watched the presidential race, and broadly speaking, the personal-identification type is quick to tears-and attending in droves.

On top of all that, this moment is, inarguably, legitimately, _historic_.

Step wayyyy back and this week is about the *first African-American nominee of a major party, potentially the first African-American president of the United States, a man who had to overcome a challenge by a potential first female president of the United States to get where he is*, and who knows how to move a crowd.

Denver is currently the emotional epicenter of this historic moment.

There are lots of other similar reasons, but they all fundamentally have to do with the above...

Ryan


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Barney Smith........Smith Barney

Classic!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Barney Smith........Smith Barney
> 
> Classic!


:beer:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

GIVE, GIVE, GIVE!

Who is going to

PAY, PAY, PAY?

YOU, YOU, YOU!

ME, ME, ME! and our KIDS, THEIR KIDS!

This country as we know it is finished if this guy gets elected. uke:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

By the way Hitler and Lenin gave great speeches too. What a fool!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I missed the part where he said we are at a 4 decade low for unemployment. I missed the part where he said people are spending money and there is no recession. Did he mention security, I must have missed it. No attacks since 9/11/2001 and the recent surge has been successful and now there is going to be military draw down in Iraq.

Unfortunately it is going to come down to color boys. Except it isn't black or white, it is GREEN. Kinda catchy isn't it.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I heard a lot of empty promises. I kept asking myself " And how are you going to pull that off?" Some good ideas with no detail on how to deliver.

But, I do not meet the "working family" definition even though my wife and I work everyday and have a family. I am irrelevant to him, except for paying his bills.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you take out the emotion he was totally empty. I got a kick out of his quoting McCain about following Bin Laden to the gates of hell if necessary, but he will not even go to the cave where he lives. Everyone went bonkers over that statement. What did it mean, nothing. It was totally without merit. If Obama knows of this cave he should have told the Pentagon. 
If I was young and gullible enough to believe half of what Obama said I would believe he was "the one" and we were about to enter the rapture. No, Obama talks wonderful, gets you excited for the possibilities, but he is like when your kids were little and you tell them your out of money and they say write another check. 
We all want to think these things are possible, but they are not, someone has to pay for them. He said he would do it with corporate taxes. So in the end who actually pays? You do. Anyone who doesn't think so is dumber than a stick. 
He mentioned that we could uphold the second amendment, but that guns for hunting are different than guns in the city. Some sportsmen may even buy that, but shame on you. You only care about yourself if that's true. The second amendment isn't about hunting, it's about self defense, and defense against tyranny. The inner city people have as much right to defend themselves as any of us.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I find it amazing and funny that the Dems have so distored their position on two main issues, energy and the military.

The Dems have been claiming their position is the one that the republicans have been advocating. In fact they have done nothing to help either issue and lots to undermine each. :******:

But hes sounds good so it must be true, right.

The real problem is our electorate is stupid. Sound bites and good sounding stuff no matter how hollow it actaully is will fly with idiots.

It will be interesting to see what lies the republicans are feeding us next week, this country is in trouble and we need actaul leadership, I dont see it coming from either side.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bobm said:


> It will be interesting to see what lies the republicans are feeding us next week, this country is in trouble and we need actaul leadership, I dont see it coming from either side.


I agree! :eyeroll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Looking at the crowd of people and Oprah, I was reminded of the calves in the fall of the year when separated from the cows. They ball and ball wanting the free milk ! All the while standing next to full troughs of fresh hay and good water!!!!!!!!! 

He appeals to people that want to continue to suckle who should at this point in their lives be fending for themselves.

Good delivery of a non substance speech. But I guess one should have expected this! I personally liked how he tried to link the 2nd Amendment to being only about hunting! Did the man forget what the SCOTUS told us the Constitution grants us?

All he did was repeat and run out old retread ideas from past failures, Carter,Dukais,Gore,Kerry,McGovern. Failed to grasp any of the ideas of people like JFK ! In fact he is just the opposite of JFK in that JFK asked of the people to do for this country. NObama is saying let others do for you that took JFK advice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

> I don't care what your opinion of him is...
> 
> That speech was top notch. I'm sure it swayed alot of people over to his camp.


Nope...didn't.



> Like Barack said... "This election is not about me... it's about you! It's about the change YOU want, the change YOU are looking for.."


Funny thing is, yup he said it, but it is a warmed over line from Uncle Bill 8 years ago...my memory is starting to waiver a bit but not that much.



> Watch the spike in his ratings tonite... now that America has had a chance to listen to him speak.


Ummm...again, nope. :shake:



> He is a force to be reckoned with...


 So is a gust of hot August wind...just wait and it will die down.

Not nearly as much as McCain with his choice of V.P.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ron Gilmore said:


> .....All he did was repeat and run out old retread ideas from past failures, Carter,Dukais,Gore,Kerry,McGovern. Failed to grasp any of the ideas of people like JFK ! In fact he is just the opposite of JFK in that JFK asked of the people to do for this country. NObama is saying let others do for you that took JFK advice!!!!!!!!!


HEAR HEAR!

:withstupid:


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

4CurlRedleg said:


> I missed the part where he said we are at a 4 decade low for unemployment. I missed the part where he said people are spending money and there is no recession. Did he mention security, I must have missed it. No attacks since 9/11/2001 and the recent surge has been successful and now there is going to be military draw down in Iraq.


Right on.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Some of you all just gloss over the bigger overriding issues about the economy's health, the credit crisis, the credit card crisis, inflation, etc etc..

Americans have the worst savings rate of any industrialized country bar none.

Here is an interesting take on whether McCain could fill Invesco Stadium the same way Obama did....



> Could McCain fill Invesco Stadium?
> By Gary Cohen - August 28, 2008, 4:30PM
> 
> How many hard working Americans would attend?
> ...


So based on this, who is John's base? How many folks comprise his base? What group do they represent?

Pretty sure if you take away all those voters from McCain, he faces a long steep uphill battle....

We'll see..


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Quote from Ryan


> the credit crisis, the credit card crisis,


Why should the government worry or meddle in your or even my credit card debt? :eyeroll: NOT a government funtion uke:

Please only a short simple answer. :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> > I don't care what your opinion of him is...
> >
> > That speech was top notch. I'm sure it swayed alot of people over to his camp.
> 
> ...


Incase you missed this I'll post it again.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

answer the same question about alternative fuels while your at it Ryan.

the govt in non socialist communist countries leases these matters to the market and private companies



> Why should the government worry or meddle in your or even my credit card debt? NOT a government funtion
> 
> Please only a short simple answer.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zogman said:


> Quote from Ryan
> 
> 
> > the credit crisis, the credit card crisis,
> ...


Where did I say they should?

I was pointing out that we do have a problem in the US with Americans not knowing how to manage money. And _just because_ someone pointed out that the economy *must be * healthy because Americans are spending willy nilly, and living paycheck to paycheck.

Just because of that, we shouldn't be arbitrarily saying that the economy is fine.

I think a majority of Americans would STRONGLY disagree...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Some of you all just gloss over the bigger overriding issues about the economy's health, the credit crisis, the credit card crisis, inflation, etc etc..
> 
> Americans have the worst savings rate of any industrialized country bar none.
> 
> ...


And what are you saying RYAN...having the entire "I tried to win before too but lost" crowd at Hussein's crowning was better?

Every Dem in that crowd should have looked at all the failed pathetic faces of the girl friend killers, failed President runners and their ilk and sulked away to bury their hopes and dreams of a 'fair utopia for everyone but unborn babies' and get on the long bus for the McCain camp.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> answer the same question about alternative fuels while your at it Ryan.
> 
> the govt in non socialist communist countries leases these matters to the market and private companies
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Bob I don't follow this question. What about alternative fuels? Are you asking why government should or shouldn't get involved?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes why should the govt be involved at least in the way Obama seems to advocate " investing" he calls it.

Now understand I think alternative fuels should be investigated but the fact is that that means nukes ( the dems have fought this tooth and nail so far).

I feel the same way about McCains stupid idea to reward the first person that builds a real electric car.

The market will reward anyone that comes up with a viable alternative fuel, you only have to look at the unintended consequences of corn ethanol to see how inefficient and illequiped govt is in these areas.

edit that quote you put up is supposed to read *leaves* not leases my typing sucks sorry about that


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

R y a n said:


> I was pointing out that we do have a problem in the US with Americans not knowing how to manage money.


This sounds like more of a personal problem than a government problem. I dont know about you, but id rather have MY governement dealing with more pertinent problems than Joe Blows bank account and spending habits.

But I guess Obama will fix this, he'll just tax the crap out of us so we dont have to worry about that "willy nilly" spending.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So his speech last night had more than 38 Million viewers...

Which is more people than watched the opening ceremonies for the Olympics 

It is the highest rated convention in history


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

yes, lots of folks enjoy an empty suit with soaring rhetoric, beats a lot of late summer re runs..... :lol: :lol:

i really think lots of folks tuned in just to see what the silly props would look like or how he would elevate himself. too bad the speech was pointless and unspecific, but we are getting used to that. debate time will "change" all that! :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> yes, lots of folks enjoy an empty suit with soaring rhetoric, beats a lot of late summer re runs..... :lol: :lol:
> 
> i really think lots of folks tuned in just to see what the silly props would look like or how he would elevate himself. too bad the speech was pointless and unspecific, but we are getting used to that. debate time will "change" all that! :lol:


Man I can't wait to watch. :roll:

We'll see what tune you are singing then...

:lol:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

R y a n said:


> So his speech last night had more than 38 Million viewers...
> 
> Which is more people than watched the opening ceremonies for the Olympics
> 
> It is the highest rated convention in history


I thought I remembered this. The Nielson ratings came out today. They had the RNC at 38.9 million. More than half a million more than the DNC.   Those 7 poll points dwindled really quickly too.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Bgunit68 said:


> Those 7 poll points dwindled really quickly too.


 :jammin: :jammin: Blood in the water??


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Damn Ryan the old fart out did them all, whats wrong with this country? :lol:



> My Friends, That's a Record Audience for a Convention Speech
> 
> McCain, accepting the GOP nomination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I think it is good that so many people watched both sides. Now that they have been seen, they can make their choice.

I am looking forward to the next 60 days. Granted I have chosen a side, it will be fascinating to see how this plays out. At the tender young age of 36, this is the closest that I have followed politics. I hope this will only be the beginning. So, someday, when I am REALLY old (like Plainsman) I can look back and remember each race and candidate, only to see how it related to the big picture.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> REALLY old (like Plainsman)


  Hey, it's better than the alternative. When people around you start to kick of it does make you a little nervous.

Ya, watching elections and presidents all the way back to Eisenhower is interesting. It makes you think history books are worth little more than the paper they are written on. I suppose some is right, but what some historic accounts try tell you is absolutely wrong.

I don't know why Kennedy is such a hero really. He really screwed up when he forced the Cubans going back to Cuba to remove weapons from the airplanes they purchased. At the bay of Pigs they were slaughtered. We never did know if Russia removed the missiles from Cuba. All we ever seen was rubber tarps. They said there was missiles under them. I think sometimes we just make heroes out of people who die the way he did. All that said he was much better than many politicians that we have today.


----------

